# تنسيق جديد لحفلة رومانسية جدااا راقيه



## مسوقة26 (17 مايو 2012)

تنسيق جديد لحفلة رومانسية بالخبر لذكرى زواج اتفضلوا ادخلو
حفلة رومانسية اولا السرير










تنسيق جديد لحفلة رومانسية بالخبر لذكرى زواج اتفضلوا ادخلو





دة شهادة تقدير للزوجة وحطتها فى برواز وحطتها على السرير 

دة بجعتين بالمناشف ومعاه بتلات الورد ومفكرة وقلم رومانسى 

دة هدية منى للزوجة مصحف بالمخمل والسبحة فى صندوق هدايا وزينتة 


دة الجاكوزى مزينتة بالمضيئات والشموع وصدف البحر 


دة البوفية مكون من كيك ومعجنات وحلى وشيكولاتة وفاكهه وعصير وكلة مزين









اللعبة الزوجية 



دى القهوة والشاى والمكسرات


بوكية ورد فى غرفة النوم

للحجز 0562947682


----------

